# naa



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I understand this is a field forum, but if anyone hasn't looked, Jesse and Cuz have one hell of a battle going on at Colorado Springs.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up....my FITA connection decided to stay home this year....:doh:


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

I have looked, but not found any posts on it. NAA neophyte here, so where are you finding the info?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> I understand this is a field forum, but if anyone hasn't looked, Jesse and Cuz have one hell of a battle going on at Colorado Springs.....


Hey, NAA and FITA have a field game and it's excellent. Just unknown in the US except for a few areas.

Dave


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Got the web site off of the fita part of the forum.....www.geocities.com/tamuarchery/

Jesse up by two after one complete fita, but Cuz has shot more tens and X's


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks! Hopefully someone will post some pictures.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jamie VN also dropped a 1402 on the ladies  Great shooting :clap:

You can't stop the MD/VA crew....3 of the top 4 are guys that live in MD or VA :wink:


I also have a little buddy that is sitting in 5th in the Junior Recurve division....go get em Ben.:clap:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

There's an absolute flood of pictures on the Fita/ recurce part of thie forum..... Haven't found any of the hook shooters though.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Looks like Jesse may have slammed the door in Cuz today........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jesse has his lead up to 9 now


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Senior Male Compound
JESSE BROADWATER 1407 112 52 1407 116 66 2814 228 118
DAVE COUSINS 1405 113 61 1397 108 52 2802 221 113
RODGER WILLETT JR 1400 109 61 1400 108 61 2800 217 122
BRADEN GELLENTHIEN 1399 104 54 1401 107 64 2800 211 118
REO WILDE 1393 105 61 1399 106 63 2792 211 124
ERIC LYDEEN 1393 104 47 1396 106 49 2789 210 96
LOGAN WILDE 1385 97 50 1393 103 56 2778 200 106
CHRIS OOSTERLINCK 1379 95 51 1390 104 49 2769 199 100
STEVEN GATTO 1383 93 51 1385 101 40 2768 194 91
KEITH TRAIL 1385 94 50 1381 94 51 2766 188 101


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hats off to Jess and Rog for the only 2 men posting 2 1400's!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Brian!!



WV Has Been said:


> Senior Male Compound
> JESSE BROADWATER 1407 112 52 1407 116 66 2814 228 118
> DAVE COUSINS 1405 113 61 1397 108 52 2802 221 113
> RODGER WILLETT JR 1400 109 61 1400 108 61 2800 217 122
> ...


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Results are here right here


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is some sick shooting by Jesse.....again. :thumb:

The man is a monster outdoors.....PERIOD :hail:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Jesse is a man among men when it comes to having a bow in his hand. I'll bet DC is seeing him in his sleep. He had won the NAA Nationals nine years in a row and then Jesse shows up unexpected and spoils the party......


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yep, here we go again...NO CREDIT to the LADIES!

Sure, The MEN posted the 1400+ scores, and Jesse posted a PAIR of 1407's.....


BUT....take a look at Jamie Van Natta's scores..>BOTH over 1400 and she has the highest score for the tournament with a fine 1408 second score! Matters not that the ladies "only" shoot 70 meters max...those are the rules, and I think Jamie can hold her own with the MEN, even if she shoots at 90 meters! She sure held up well at the NFAA National Outdoor a few weeks back.

Senior Female Compound
First
FITA Tens XS
Sec
FITA Tens XS Tens
Double
FITA XS
JAMIE VAN NATTA 1402 103 59 1408 112 56 2810 215 115
ERIKA ANSCHUTZ 1378 95 38 1393 105 44 2771 200 82
DIANE WATSON 1369 83 34 1381 93 43 2750 176 77
CHRISTIE COLIN 1363 83 37 1383 96 36 2746 179 73
BRITTANY LORENTI 1359 74 23 1373 85 39 2732 159 62
SALLY SEIPP 1356 79 37 1365 79 37 2721 158 74
LINDSAY CHRISTENSEN 1331 66 18 1368 81 37 2699 147 55
MAXINE BOTS 1335 67 26 1350 76 31 2685 143 57
DIANE JOHNSTON 1335 70 22 1337 69 32 2672 139 54
DIANE GALLAGHER 1337 68 27 1335 64 22 2672 132 49
STACY PEARCE 1310 59 19 1317 55 12 2627 114 31
JESSICA BUTTON 1278 48 17 1260 40 18 2538 88 35
JANIS GRELLNER 1249 42 13 1272 49 17 2521 91 30


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

One more thing to add.....notice that this tournament is the 124th National US Double FITA tournament....that pretty much tells it like it is about what has been around the longest, doesn't it?

124th US National Double FITA Scores says it all.

The world of archery doesn't revolve around 3-D or field archery.....there really IS more archery around than just that...and we here in the USA are just a drop in a bucket on a world-wide scale.

That multi-color face with the pumpkin sized gold ring has sure been around a long, long, time, huh?

field14


----------

